# This kitty rerolls TP



## AZ Jim (Feb 11, 2018)

He is wrong but cute anyhow.


----------



## Falcon (Feb 11, 2018)

:lol1:         Jim


----------



## AprilSun (Feb 11, 2018)

That is so funny! I wasn't that lucky. I had to roll mine back myself because my cat wouldn't do it!


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 11, 2018)

:cool1:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 11, 2018)

Bravo! :cool2:


----------

